# Purchases you love(picture heavy)



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Love:









Best fitting and warmest hoodie ever, for only ten bucks at our local pet food store. I am going to see if they have more this year, I wish I would have gotten different colors. This is very well made. It is by Casual Canine.










Snoozer lookout, I think it's the medium, or the large? I am not sure but it fits Tucker (5lb) and Rocky (6lb) perfectly. Long gone are the days of dogs crawling on me while we travel.










Need I say more? The picture says it all I think. Grant it the glasses are not practical but they are so incredibly awesome for pictures  I love them.










Cube Buster, I think is the name of this. You put kibble or treats inside, the dogs knock it around to get the yummies. Tucker LOVES this toy, and sometimes when I can't get him to eat, I can get him to eat kibble from playing with this!










I have tried all kinds of kibble and dehydrated diets. I keep going back to Fromm. My dogs don't look better on anything else, don't have more energy on anything else. Rocky has several issues with Dehydrated, he just can't seem to keep down most formula's and DH is firmly against raw. Once our current bag of Wellness Small Breed is gone (it gives my dogs major eye boogies) we will go back to Fromm, half dry, half canned (even though their canned is obnoxiously expensive). I love their lowfat dog treats, I believe they are only 3 calories per treat? The dogs very much like Fromm foods as well. We rotate flavors.










I'm so picky with chewy treats. The dogs love these and I trust the company and ingredients. I rotate flavors  they love it, they were actually dancing at my feet while I was trying to take a picture.

These are just some of the things that come to mind for me. I'm also going to do a products I regret purchasing thread but I don't think there will be quite so much in it


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Gallon bottles of CC spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner.
Grandma Lucy's pumpkin cookies.
MiMi's tiffy blue Susan Lanci harness and leash (but I got a great price with the help of a friend).
CC wooden pin brush.
Les Pooches flexible pin brush (for Ray) Although now you can get the same design for a small fraction of the Les Pooches.
Barrier gates.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Shelly--at first I thought I was on the other thread and you hated Fromm. Until I read Sylvia's post. You switched on me while I was posting...that looks just like my food cabinet. All Fromm. Mine love tunilini...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Fromm 
My new C C wooden pin brush
Crown Royal Shampoo and Conditioner
Bio Groom whitening shampoo(Bleach Free) 
Dewey's K9 Ballistic chew proof Dog bed

Pet Natural of Vermont joint formula Treats for small dogs

Free standing dog gates
Grooming table with 3rd arm
CC Kool Pup Dryer


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Fromm
> My new C C wooden pin brush
> Crown Royal Shampoo and Conditioner
> Bio Groom whitening shampoo(Bleach Free)
> ...


Ok Deb-if you could only have 2 what would you keep?? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Oh, we love Grandma Lucy Pumpkin cookies, and I'm not ashamed to admit I sometimes will snag one before I give them to the dogs. Ever tried them? They are pretty good 

 And we have a bag of Tunalini waiting along with the surf and turf too!


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I am in love with my Chris Christensen grooming tote. It keeps all of Steve's "stuff" perfectly organized, and I am not an organized person! And he has a lot of stuff!









I also love my pet dryer. I just got an inexpensive one, the B-air dryer. But I still love it so much more than a regular hair dryer.

And I love my Chris Christensen 6" thinning shears. I love all my CC shears, but I really love the thinners. They are wicked sharp, they cut through hair (and skin!) like buttah!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I am in love with my Chris Christensen grooming tote. It keeps all of Steve's "stuff" perfectly organized, and I am not an organized person! And he has a lot of stuff!
> 
> View attachment 171441
> 
> ...



:w00t: Oh no, I think my must have list just grew..


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

StevieB said:


> I am in love with my Chris Christensen grooming tote. It keeps all of Steve's "stuff" perfectly organized, and I am not an organized person! And he has a lot of stuff!
> 
> View attachment 171441
> 
> ...


Celeta---I saw this at the CC booth at a show. I wondered then if I'd like it. Love the color. Huuummm, I think I gotta have it. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> I am in love with my Chris Christensen grooming tote. It keeps all of Steve's "stuff" perfectly organized, and I am not an organized person! And he has a lot of stuff!
> 
> View attachment 171441
> 
> ...


Ooh I love that tote!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> Ok Deb-if you could only have 2 what would you keep?? :HistericalSmiley:


Food and Gate! As long as they have food, and I have a place to keep them out of the way sometimes, I'm happy and they're happy!LOL!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

CC shampoo and conditioner
CC grooming arm...the best purchase I have ever made.
Look out car seat...Ben loves to ride and loves his seat.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Food and Gate! As long as they have food, and I have a place to keep them out of the way sometimes, I'm happy and they're happy!LOL!


Good choices...:chili:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

TLR said:


> CC shampoo and conditioner
> CC grooming arm...the best purchase I have ever made.
> Look out car seat...Ben loves to ride and loves his seat.


I agree. The arm is the best. :thumbsup: using mine today


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Best purchases #1 Boo and Zach 
Fruitables treats (they love)
Canine Caviar
Royal Treatment Bath Spritz
All System 1 whitening gel
My bike basket for Boo

Now I need to get the grooming tote and I still need to get the Snoozer.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

SammieMom said:


> Celeta---I saw this at the CC booth at a show. I wondered then if I'd like it. Love the color. Huuummm, I think I gotta have it. :smilie_tischkante:


Yes, Kandice - you gotta have it! There are other colors too...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

shellbeme said:


> Oh, we love Grandma Lucy Pumpkin cookies, and I'm not ashamed to admit I sometimes will snag one before I give them to the dogs. Ever tried them? They are pretty good
> 
> And we have a bag of Tunalini waiting along with the surf and turf too!


I did, okay, I was off wheat. But I do taste before I give it to my precious babies. They are kind of yummy, I would eat them anyday...if I ate cookies.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I love my dog stuff!!! 

This carrier has become my newest very favorite carrier!!! I love it! and so does Ava...and Mona Lisa!!









I love all my Susan Lanci products!! 









Ava console car seat is great for short trips around town.









This has always been my favorite dress on Ava...and now thanks to Lynn (Lacie's mom) Mona Lisa has a matching dress!!! :chili:









Couldn't get along without all the carseats! 









I use our dogger stroller every single day! I used to save it for special times, but since my blue one went through the flood, I've started using it.









LOVE my new grooming areas. After the flood, I had the wet bar replaced with a nice utility sink. And my grooming table is behind doors next to the stacked washer and dryer. It's just about necessary with 5 dogs!









there is so much more!!! ....just thought I better stop now... :thumbsup:


----------



## cynthia's (Dec 30, 2011)

I also love my snoozer car seat! Lacey loves that she can see everything from there!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

SammieMom said:


> Celeta---I saw this at the CC booth at a show. I wondered then if I'd like it. Love the color. Huuummm, I think I gotta have it. :smilie_tischkante:


I got mine at Eukanuba two years ago. It's great. 

My favorite purchase is my Pet Gear all terrain stroller. I thought it was expensive at the time but I have used it more than any other item I have bought for the pups.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

The A Team said:


> I love my dog stuff!!!
> 
> This carrier has become my newest very favorite carrier!!! I love it! and so does Ava...and Mona Lisa!!
> View attachment 171681
> ...


Pat---oh, I love that sink. I was thinking of installing one in garage but the snakes might crawl over my feet. lol. So not sure. 

I too use it for trips like HH and I ordered one of those low ones (large) that you can attch to a bike. I love that thing Pat. It's great for multiple dogs and roomy. Too heavy to take places though.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> I got mine at Eukanuba two years ago. It's great.
> 
> My favorite purchase is my Pet Gear all terrain stroller. I thought it was expensive at the time but I have used it more than any other item I have bought for the pups.


ThanksRdva-That's where I saw it. I'll look again if I make there this year.


----------



## capone (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks for the list...keep them coming!


----------

